# Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!



## -Xe0n- (21. März 2016)

*Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Hallo 

Ich bin vor etwas mehr als 1 Woche auf die Idee gekommen den Grafikkarten Kühler mit andern Lüftern zu kühlen.

Kühler wie der Morpheus oder der Peter sind ja recht beliebt, allerdings sind sie teuer und relativ schwer. Zudem kann man sie nicht unbedingt weiterverwenden.

Deswegen habe ich mir überlegt wie ich am besten zwei Lüfter unterhalb der Grafikkarte montieren kann und trotzdem alles wieder leicht zurück gerüstet werden kann.

Zurzeit besitze ich eine R9 390 von Sapphire mit folgendem Kühler Layout




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist vom Aufbau her schon gar nicht schlecht und leitet die Wärme der GPU wirklich gut ab. Deshalb behalte den originalen Kühler und werde 2 x 120mm Lüfter montieren, welche die zwei "geteilten" Lamellenpackete + Heatpipes anbläst

Die Lüfter werde ich (sofern ich mich nicht vermessen habe) genau an am Kühlkörper montieren können.

Meine Lösung sieht wie folgt aus.

Ich habe mir eine 1,5mm dicke Platte gekauft, auf welcher ich die Lüfter montieren werde. Die 1,5mm habe ich ausgewählt, damit ich diese in den unteren PCI-e Slot reinstecken kann und damit ein wenig mehr Stabilität bekomme. Eine Slotblende habe ich mir von einer alten Netzwerkkarte demontiert

Als Platte habe ich mich für CFK entschieden. Das kriegt man in der Größe relativ günstig, ist schön stabil und sieht auch noch gut aus 
Bei der Verarbeitung muss man allerdings darauf achten, eine Schutzbrille + Atemschutz zu tragen, da man das wirklich nicht in der Lunge haben möchte ! Ziemlich ungesund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ganze habe ich mit einem "Dremel" und passende Trennscheibe geschnitten (mit einer Diamant Trennscheibe geht das ganze ziemlich leicht).

Zusätzlich habe ich das ganze abgeklebt damit der Schnitt sauber wird  Zusätzlich das ganze noch entgratet . 
Das ganze passt perfekt in den PCI-e Slot rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider habe ich im lokalen PC Shop die falschen Lüfter gekauft (wollte eig die PWM Ausführung). Daher werde ich diese die Tage noch umtauschen. Wenn ich die habe, werde ich noch die Löcher für die Lüfter + Slotblende bohren.


Die Kühlleistung will ich in 2 Setups testen. 
Einmal werde ich das ganze unter die Grafikkarte Schrauben und die Lüfter "unterstützen" quasi die Stock Lüfter. Bei dem Aufbau wird zwischen den Zusatzlüftern und dem Grafikkarten Lüftern ~ 3cm Luft sein.

Beim 2. Setup werde ich die Grafikkartenlüfter demontieren und die Zusatzlüfter direkt an den Grafikkartenkühler, indem ich die Lüfter auf die andere Seite der Platte schraube.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich ohne die Grafikkarten Lüfter die Kühlleistung steigern kann und trotzdem leiser werde. 

Temperaturen etc. werde ich dann posten wenn das ganze fertig ist


----------



## Chinaquads (21. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, jedoch:

Die Lüfter müssen direkt auf dem Kühler montiert werden, um genügend Druck zu erzeugen damit die Warme Luft weggedrückt werden kann.

Die Silentwings sind nicht wirklich für den Einsatz geeignet, du würdest weitaus bessere Ergebnisse mit besseren Lüftern, z.B. den Noiseblocker PLPS oder Eloops erzielen.

Welche Silentwings hast du dir denn gekauft, wieviel RPM ?

LG


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Willkommen im Club 

Sieht gut aus  Bin gespannt wie das ganze ausgeht.

Hier ist übrigens der Thread, der zu "meinem" Umbau gehört. Kannst ja mal drüberlesen, vllt steht noch etwas für dich interessantes drin.


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die Silentwings sind nicht wirklich für den Einsatz geeignet, du würdest weitaus bessere Ergebnisse mit besseren Lüftern, z.B. den Noiseblocker PLPS oder Eloops erzielen.
> 
> 
> LG



Das stimmt nicht wirklich. Die erzeugen so ziemlich den selben Volumenstrom wie die Eloops.
Die Drehen bis 0-1500 u/min.

Wenn man die 1500PWM Ausführung von den Eloops  nimmt, habe die zwar einen bisschen höheren Volumenstrom als die SW, die sind allerdings den Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht Wert.

Direkt auf dem Kühler müssen die nicht sein. Ein kleiner Spalt tut dem ganzen nichts zur Sache, solange es keine 2cm+ sind


@Ford, dein Umbau ist richtig gut geworden 



Edit:

Ich schau erstmal wie weit und gut ich mit 1500 u/min komme.

Notfalls geb ich die BeQuiet zurück und kauf mir andere pwm Lüfter die höher drehen


----------



## Narbennarr (21. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Volumenstrom ist recht unwichtig bei der Kühlung eines Radiators mit großem Wiederstand. Was du brauchst ist einen hohen Druck (z.b. NF-F12) oder eben eLoops mit hoher Druckstabilität über die gesamte Drehzahl


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Naja der Volumenstrom resultiert aus der Druckdifferenz. Der erzeugte  Luftdruck von den BeQuiets ist auf der einen Seite höher als bei den Eloops.  Nur bringt ein höher Luftdruck nichts, wenn durch die Flügelgeometrie oder durch den Betriebszustand des Lüfters der Widerstand so hoch ist, dass wenig Luft gefördert werden kann.

Deshalb ist z.B. bei den Eloops der Volumenstrom höher obwohl die Druckdifferenz geringer als bei den BeQuiets ist.

Die Luft kann leichter durch die Eloops strömen als bei den Bequiets. Ein höher Druck bringt meines Erachtens gar nichts, aber vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen beim Nachdenken.


Einzig die Eloop B12-P würden einne höheren Druck erzeugen, wenn sie @ 1600-2000 min^-1 laufen würden. Dann wäre mir das ganze allerdings wahrscheinlich eh zu laut


Mal schauen wie weit ich mit den BeQuiets komme. Enttäusche die mich, dann kommen die entweder wo anders ins Gehäuse oder ich bringe sie zurück

Edit:
Gerade gesehen das der* statische Druck* angegeben ist und nicht der Totaldruck. Dementsprechend vergesst was ich oben geschrieben habe  Der statische Druck hat eine recht geringe Aussage...

Denn der Totaldruck ist bei einem Lüfter noch von dem dyn. Druck abhängig.

Pges = dyn + statischer Anteil (wenn man den höhen Faktor vernachlässigt).

Wenn mein Brain nicht irgendwas wichtiges übersieht(es ist spät) und ich in Strömi nicht alles vergessen habe, dann sagt der statische Druck absolut gar nichts aus, denn man muss schon den geschw. Term betrachten. 

Ein geringer statischer Druck + einem höheren Volumenstrom würde den selben Druck erzeugen wie ein größerer statischer Druck und einen geringeren Volumenstrom (denn im Volumenstrom ist die Geschw. ja enthalten).
Ich kanns ja mal ausrechen. Ich beziehe mich auf die Hersteller Angaben

Die BeQuiet Shadow Wings PWM 1500 kommen auf einen statischen Druck von ATEMBERAUBENDEN 16 Pa 
Die Eloop B12-PS 14,5Pa

Strömungsgeschw. BeQuiet 7515,65 m/h = 2.087 m/s
                                        Eloops     8723m/h =         2,424m/s

Wow kommt mir schon fast viel vor. Aber es ist spät und vielleicht hab ich mich verrechnet 


Jedenfalls
Total Druck (mit Luftdichte 1,2041 kg/m³)
BeQuiet : 18.622 Pa
Eloop : 18.03

Weil der Dyn Anteil etwas geringer ist (obwohl die Geschw. quadratisch in die Gleichung eingeht) erzeugen die BeQuiets einen höheren Totaldruck.

Und der ist Ausschlaggebend.. nicht der statische "Marketing" Druck.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Das, was du als "statischen Marketing Druck" bezeichnest scheinst du aber doch selber als Grundlage für deine Berechnung zu nehmen? 

Ich war zwar kein Musterschüler in Physik. Aber soweit ich weiß, gilt der ausgeübte Totaldruck nur dem Ausgleich des Druckverlustes, der zum Beispiel durch Formwiderstand oder Reibung (in diesem Fall durch das Hindernis des Kühlkörpers) gefördert wird. Das lässt sich nicht mal eben so mit ein paar Richtwerten berechnen. Dafür bräuchte man dann schon die genauen (normgetreuen!) Spezifikationen von 1. den Lüftern und 2. der zu belüftenden Umgebung. Erst dann kann man nach Kennlinie entscheiden, welches von beiden Modellen in speziell diesem Fall sinnvoller wäre.

Auf die Angaben von den Herstellern selbst gebe ich nicht viel, erst recht nicht im Vergleich untereinander.
Um mal eine Alternative zu nennen: Comparison table | Hardware.Info United States
Dem 2014er Test (s.u.) von hardware.info nach seien die eLoop schon eine Ecke effizienter.
Ist natürlich die Frage, in wie fern man die Schalldruckangaben jetzt für bare Münze nehmen soll. Da spielt letzten Endes ja auch das beförderte Volumen mit rein, weshalb die eLoop per se natürlich etwas "lauter" sein müssten.


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Ne der statische Druck hat nichts direkt mit Verlusten direkt zu tun. Das ist einfach nur der Druck, der quer zur strömungsrichtung gemessen wird. Und da das der einzig gegeben ist , nehme ich an das dies der total Druck in der Mitte des Lüfters gemessen wurde. Dort herrscht auch die max Luft geschw

der Totaldruck ist der Gesamtdruck. Also der Druck der wirklich an einer bestimmten Stelle herrscht

Den Lüfter ist es egal was nach ihm kommt. Den Total oder Gesamtdruck erzeugt er immer ( sofern nicht eine der beiden Seiten komplett abgeschlossen ist)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Ich spreche ja auch von dem "Totaldruck", welcher letztendlich in Relation zu seiner Umgebung steht und eben nicht nur eine "statische" Größe ist.

Ob die die Luftgeschwindigkeit punktuell in Linie der Nabe am höchsten ist, würde ich bezweifeln. Jedenfalls nicht auf kürzere Distanz, sprich in direkter Nähe zum toten Punkt.
Wie gemessen wird, ist auch mehr oder weniger willkürlich. Es gibt zwar diverse Normen, die sind aber weitestgehend freiwillig.


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Klar kannst du nicht direkt in der Mitte messen. Bei einem idealen Lüfter wäre er nunmal da. Der Totalruck ist auch keine statische Größe. Allerdings resultiert er aus der Bernoulli Gleichung . Quasi ein Energieerhaltungssatz. In einem bestimmten Bilanzraum ist der Totalduck ein 2 verschieden stellen nunmal gleich.

wenn du dir die  Gleichung ansiehst, verstehst du was ich meine


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Habe doch explizit gesagt, dass der Totaldruck *keine *statische Größe ist 
In der Summe ist er wie gesagt abhängig von z.B. der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Habe ja auch nicht versucht, das Gegenteil zu behaupten.

Wie dem auch sei, das führt uns im Sinne des Topics ja nicht zu weitrechenderen Erkenntnissen.
Dafür müsste man wie gesagt selbst Versuche mit beiden Lüftern anstellen oder zumindest explizite Testwerte aus der selben Reihe betrachten.
Letzten Endes haben die eLoop imho die bessere Peformance, die Silent Wings hingegen etwas mehr Laufruhe. Ist in dem Fall natürlich auch etwas durch die Lagerung bedingt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Damit habe ich ja auch nur deine Aussage nochmal erwähnt, dass ich mir bewusst bin das es keine statische Größe ist.

"In der Summe ist er wie gesagt abhängig von z.B. der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit."

Eben und wenn man den Bilanzraum um den Lüfter macht kommt man nunmal auf die Werte die ich ausgerechnet habe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Wir paraphrasieren uns gegenseitig, das ist der springende Punkt


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

So ich lass euch an meinem Fail teilhaben 

Ich habe bevor ich die Karte eingebaut habe geguckt, wie stabil die Pinchen im PCI Slot sind. Habe sie versucht leicht nach links und rechts zu drücken um zu schauen, ob sie durch meine "Karte" evtl weg gedrückt werden können. Habe ich nicht geschafft, also ich dachte mir suppi sind nicht so empfindlich wie gedacht.

Also meine Lüfter "Karte" in den Slot gesteckt, PC gebootet und alles wunderbar. Hatte allerdings einen Lüfter vergessen anzuschließen. Musste daher die Karte wieder ausbauen, weil ich sonst nicht an den Stecker auf den Mainboard dran kam. 
Lüfter angeschlossen, Karte wieder eingesetzt. PC gestartet und wups, der "Magic Smoke" trat in Erscheinung. 

Der 2. und 3 Pin haben einen Kurzschluss verursacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obowohl ich alle Kanten nach Vorbild der Grafikkarte entgratet habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Einschub in den Slot halt nicht exakt nach der Grafikkarte nachgebildet sondern großzügiger weggeschnitten, damit ich das ganze leicht in den Slot bekommen. Das war allerdings ein Fehler wie es scheint  Anscheinend hat der hintere Teil einen Pin soweit nach links gedrückt, das er in Kontakt mit den 2 Pin kam.

Naja anscheinend hat die Southbridge jetzt eine Macke und der 1 Slot erkennt jetzt meine Grafikkarte auch nicht mehr. Obwohl im Betrieb noch Bild angezeigt wurde bevor ich schnell den Rechner ausgemacht habe.

Muss mir also wohl eine andere Befestigungsart ausdenken. Eventuell schneide ich auch einfach von einer alten Grafikkarten den PCI-e Stecker ab und kleb ihn auf meine Platte


Die Lüfter sind jedenfalls selbst bei 1500rpm noch recht leise, leiser als die Standard Fractal 140er @1000rpm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn die Lüfter der Sapphire demontiert sind, dann kann man die Lüfter auf die anderen Seite montieren und die liegen auf dem Kühler auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

autsch


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Wenn das neue Mainboard da ist, werde ich am alten ein paar Geometrien ausprobieren. Vielleicht funktioniert es ja, wenn ich den ersten Teil vom PCI-e "Stecker" Weglasse (also da wo es geschmort hat) und ich die Ecken richtig stark abrunde und die Kanten so entgrate, dass sich quasi eine Spitze bildet

Werde das einfach mal am alten noch intakten Slot ausprobieren und vergewaltigen 


Edit:

Ich hab mir schon überlegt wie ich es machen werden.

ich passe meine Karte an, Runde alles ab wie ich denke das es passt und werde sie dann in den intakten Slot von alten Mainboard stecken und hin und er bewegen, mehrmals rein und raus stecken und jedesmal mit nem Multimeter die Pins auf Durchgang messen. So finde ich raus ob nochmal ein kurzer enstehen wird.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Ok mein neues Mainboard hat keinen x16 PCI-e Slot mehr. Daher muss ich mir eine neue Befestigungsmöglichkeit ausdenken. Ich denke ich habe auch schon eine gefunden, ist allerdings provisorisch und beinhaltet aber Kabelbilder


----------



## Schallrich (23. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Wenn etwas nicht mit WD40 und Panzertape repariert bekommst hast nicht genug WD40 und Panzertape benutzt.
Hättest auf jeden Fall Spitz anschleifen sollen.


----------



## Octobit (23. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches vor Jahren auch mal gemacht. 
Allerdings habe ich keine neue Blende gebaut, sondern eine alte SoKa verwendet.
Hatte da alles abgelötet, die Goldkontakte für den Slot abgeschliffen, ein Loch reingesägt und das lief wunderbar.
So hätte man mit einer alten Graka das ganze vielleicht sicherer gestalten können. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Platine groß genug wäre.
Für die Optik hätte man die dann auch folieren können.
Aber das ist wohl jetzt zu spät. Dabei sieht deine Blende ziemlich geil aus 

Edit:

Jo, das ist eine Radeon 4650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?!*

Ja hatte auch schon auf der Arbeit geguckt, ob ich irgend eine alte Rießen Karte aus irgend nem Server finde. War leider alles zu schmal  und zu kurz 

Mein neues MB Laylout zwingt mich dazu das ganze ein wenig umzugestalten.

Habe allerdings erstmal Win jetzt neu aufgesetzt etc wegen dem neuen MB und morgen gibts dann Version 2.0  evtl sogar mit funktionierendem Mainboard  

Edit:

Momentan habe ich das alte Mainboard auf dem Tisch und versuche am intakten PCI-e Slot den Fehler zu rekonstruieren... ich kriege es nicht hin Pins zu verbiegen oder anders einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen 


Edit2:

Ok CFK LEITET STROM. WTF. Durchs entgraten habe ich die Kohlestoffasern frei gelegt, welche Strom leiten ! Habe das ganze mim Mulitimeter nachgemessen. Deshalb gab es den kurzen! Nicht wegen einem verbogenen Pin.

oh man ich hab total vergessen das Kohlenstoff leitend ist :/


----------



## Master-Gaben (24. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Weißt du schon, wie du nun weiter machst? Könntest ja Plexi- oder Acrylglas nehmen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (24. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Ja  habe das ganze schon eingebaut und befestigt. Bin gerade am zocken und die Temps am beobachten.

Vorher hatte ich beim zocken meine Gehäuselüfter auf 1200rpm und die Grafikkarte lief in divison mit ~74°C bei 2300-2400rpm.

Jetzt habe ich die Gehäuselüfter @ 900rpm, die Bequiets laufen mit 1000rpm.
in division habe ich in actionlastigen szenen 71°C @ 2000rpm Grafikkarte und wenn ich durch die Stadt laufen ohne explosionen 68°C bei 2000rpm.

Der Unterschied von 2400 zu 2000rpm ist deutlich hörbar. Die Bequiets hört man nicht raus. Momentan sind sie auch nur unter der Grafikkarte als "Hilfe" montiert.

Bilder folgen heute abend irgendwann 

Die Tage teste ich die Bequiets dann auf dem Sapphire Kühler


Edit:


Ich habe heute die "Karte" so bearbeitet, dass sie auf ein Board passt. Dafür musste ich den Teil wegschneiden, welcher normalerweise in den PCI-e x16 slot gesteckt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn mein neues Mainboard hat ein beschissenes Mainboard. Die Southbridge ist etwas weiter links als bei meinem alten Mainboard, weswegen dort auch von der länge her kein x16 slot passt.
Also habe ich kurzerhand den Dremel genommen und das ganze weggeschnitten und das ganze fürs gute Gefühl isoliert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt leider nicht mehr so schick wie die vorherige Lösung, wäre anders auf dem Mainboard allerdings eh nicht zu realisieren.

Allerdings fehlt mir nun ein Befestigungspunkt den ich mir am Gehäuse gesucht habe. Habe dafür einen Schlitz aus dem CFK gefräst in das ein Kabelbinder reinpasst (wenn man das Bild in einem neuen Tab öffnet, wird das Bild um 90° gedreht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt eine doofe Lösung, soll aber erstmal zum Testen so bleiben. Werde wohl als endgültige Lösung kleine Winkel basteln, welche dann am Gehäuse verschraubt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein BeQuiet Lüfter ist nun wegen des anderen Mainboard Layouts durch die Soundkarte etwas beschränkt. Da diese allerdings im Endgültigen Zustand auf der anderen Seite der Platte montiert werden, sofern das Kühlergebnis überzeugt, ist dies nicht so tragisch.

Als nächstes steht ein Temperatur Vergleich im jetztige Zustand an.

Danach werde ich die Lüfter der Grafikkarte demontieren und die Grafikkarte mit den BeQuiets betreiben 


BTW: Die Asrock Lüftersteuerung ist grausam... nächstes mal wirds wieder ein Gigabyte oder Asus


----------



## Chinaquads (26. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Wieso steuerst du deine Lüfter nicht mit speedfan?


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Ich benutze momentan auch Speedfan, weil die Software von Asrock "verbuggt" ist beziehungsweise die Drehzahl der Lüfter nicht richtig erkennt wenn ich den Fan Hub benutze.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. April 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

So habe heute mal flott den Umbau gemacht und in Division länger getestet.

Die Karte wird nun 3°C wärmer bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1500rpm im Vergleich zu den Grafikkartenlüftern @ 2400rpm

Die Lautstärke ist natürlich deutlich hörbar gesunken, allerdings ist die max. Abführbare Wärme geringer, da die BeQuiets nicht schneller als 1500u/min drehen können.

Die CPU Temperatur ist um 2°C gesunken, vermutlich durch den Luftstrom der an der Grafikkarte vorbei strömt.

Zwischen Kühler und Lüfter ist ein spalt von ~1cm, evtl baue ich mal Papierzylinder und schaue ob dieser Spalt überhaupt Auswirkungen hat







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schallrich (11. April 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Soooo irre viel wird der Spalt sicher nicht ausmachen denke ich.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. April 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Du könntest ein paar Muttern oder ähnliches als Abstandshalter zwischen die Lüfter und die Karbonplatte schrauben. Damit würden die Lüfter etwas höher sitzen.
Den Spalt, der dann zwischen der Platte und den Lüftern entsteht, könntest du mit Vorlegeband ausgleichen.
Mich würden auch mal die Temps der VRMs interessieren.


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Die Temps der VRMs sind unverändert geblieben, max 78 Grad


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Ich find so Mods auch als Wakü User echt der Hammer!
Top Arbeit Jungs.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte Lüfter "Mod" ?! Fehlerursache gefunden!*

Coole Sache!! Da hab ich nun was über das ich nachdenken kann für meine nächste Graka... Grüßle


----------

